

The myth about women in science - doublextremevil
http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/13/opinions/williams-ceci-women-in-science/

======
dudul
"We interpreted our findings to mean that anti-female bias in academic hiring
has ended. [...] a time when women in academic science are seen as more
desirable hires than equally competent men."

Welcome into the era of anti-male bias. You know, cause 'equality' and shit.

